# Κάντε το χοτ ντογκ... τετράγωνο. SΟS γιατρών: Επικίνδυνο για να πνίξει τα παιδιά το κυλινδρικό σχήμα του



## pshleas (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=2&artid=4562096&ml=1

Η Αμερικανική Ακαδημία Παιδιάτρων δεν έχει άποψη όσον αφορά τις πρέπουσες αλλαγές, προειδοποιεί όμως πως με το κυλινδρικό σχήμα που έχει σήμερα ενέχει σημαντικό κίνδυνο πνιγμού για τα παιδιά. 

Στη χώρα όπου το χοτ ντογκ δεν είναι μόνο μια αγαπημένη λιχουδιά μικρών και μεγάλων αλλά και σύμβολο του τρόπου ζωής, η ανακοίνωση της Ακαδημίας Παιδιάτρων προκάλεσε σάλο και πηχυαίους τίτλους στις εφημερίδες. «Αν ζητούσε κανείς από τους καλύτερους μηχανικούς στον κόσμο να σχεδιάσουν το τέλειο πώμα για τις αναπνευστικές οδούς ενός παιδιού» δήλωσε στην «USΑ Τoday» ο Γκάρι Σμιθ, διευθυντής του Κέντρου Ερευνών και Πολιτικής Τραυματισμών στο Παιδιατρικό Νοσοκομείο του Κολόμπους στο Οχάιο, «θα ήταν το λουκάνικο του χοτ ντογκ. Καλούμαι συχνά στα επείγοντα για τον λόγο αυτό και σας λέω πως είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να αφαιρέσεις το λουκάνικο αν σφηνωθεί στον υποφάρυγγα ενός παιδιού». 

Κάθε χρόνο μόνο στις ΗΠΑ 10.000 παιδιά μεταφέρονται εσπευσμένα στο νοσοκομείο με συμπτώματα ασφυξίας από φαγητό. Περίπου 77 από αυτά χάνουν τη ζωή τους. Σύμφωνα με την Αμερικανική Ακαδημία Παιδιάτρων, το λουκάνικο του χοτ ντογκ ευθύνεται για το 17% των εισαγωγών και για το 20% των θανάτων. Οι ειδικοί κατονομάζουν και άλλα επικίνδυνα για τα μικρά παιδιά τρόφιμα: τις σκληρές καραμέλες, τους ξηρούς καρπούς, τα σταφύλια, το ποπ κορν, το φιστικοβούτυρο, τις τσίχλες, τα ωμά καρότα... Τα παιδικά παιχνίδια, υπενθυμίζουν, υπόκεινται δεκαετίες τώρα σε ειδικούς κανονισμούς που επιβάλλουν και την πρέπουσα σήμανση- προειδοποίηση, ώστε να ελαχιστοποιείται ο κίνδυνος πνιγμού. Αντιθέτως, το φαγητό δεν υπόκειται σε κανέναν. 

«Οι παρασκευαστές τροφίμων πρέπει να φτιάξουν νέα τρόφιμα και να δώσουν άλλο σχήμα σε υπάρχοντα τρόφιμα, επιμένει η Αμερικανική Ακαδημία Παιδιάτρων. Η ίδια δεν δίστασε να ζητήσει να μπει στο μεταξύ στα «επικίνδυνα τρόφιμα» προειδοποιητική σήμανση, προκαλώντας αρκετά ειρωνικά σχόλια στον Τύπο. «Αλλάξτε μόνοι σας το σχήμα του λουκάνικου, κόψτε το σε μικρά κομμάτια, αυτό αρκεί» ήταν η σύσταση των πιο νηφάλιων προς τους γονείς. 

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=2&artid=4562096&ml=1


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2010)

Square sausage λοιπόν.


----------



## pshleas (Feb 24, 2010)

Death by cholesterol!!!


----------

